# setting up saltwater tank



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

so im converting my 110L tank into a saltwater tank. ive had fish tanks now for 6 years so im pretty much ready for a new kind of challenge. all i need to know is how much marine salt must i put into the tank?


----------



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

That's not all you need to know. You'll need all new testing equipment, supplements, substrate and possibly lighting. 

To answer your question, you'll want the specific gravity to be about 1.021-1.025. 

I'm afraid that if you don't know that, you are no where ready for a salt water setup. Take your time, the salt hobby is far more expensive than fresh. Learn how to do it right the first time or pay dearly in money and livestock doing it over and over and over again.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

in respect, i asked about the amount of salt to be used. just because i made no reference to the filters does not mean or prove that i do not know anything about marine tanks. for all you know i may already have filters, save for the protein skimmer which ive deemed unnecessary because i feel water changes are easier. now, i DO have filters that WILL be used in the tank and im purchasing an external filter which will be attached to the side of the tank which i believe is called a box filter. ive got my oxygenators, the filters will help in collecting waste. now i'll advise you to stop making assumptions you cannot prove.


----------



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

With all due respect to you, my post wasn't an attack, it was to help you. 

I don't believe I made any assumptions. If you don't know how much salt you are supposed to use, you haven't the slightest idea what you are doing. 

Your question was like saying you were going to start driving today, but weren't sure which pedal was the gas and the brake...

I'm here to learn, help a little and not fight. Good luck to you.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

sharkettelaw said:


> in respect, i asked about the amount of salt to be used. just because i made no reference to the filters does not mean or prove that i do not know anything about marine tanks. for all you know i may already have filters, save for the protein skimmer which ive deemed unnecessary because i feel water changes are easier. now, i DO have filters that WILL be used in the tank and im purchasing an external filter which will be attached to the side of the tank which i believe is called a box filter. ive got my oxygenators, the filters will help in collecting waste. now i'll advise you to stop making assumptions you cannot prove.


Ya you must know it all but can't read the directions on salt box! 2 1/2 cups on average for every 5 gallons!Can't wait till RM reads this one!
BOX FILTER AND OXYGENATORS!
Good luck dude!


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

for all you know i already knew how much salt goes in via research offline around various websites and etc and coming here to make double sure. thats an assumption you made. now, thank you but i will NEVER ask any marine related questions on here again. i'll do my own research, and use trial and error.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

GOOD LUCK! Often when people ask questions they are receptive to answers given or at at least FILTER through them.To be combative to the first response(that seemed rather appropriate IMO) leaves you with few resources.
You know you can believe everything you read on the internet huh?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

sharkettelaw said:


> for all you know i already knew how much salt goes in via research offline around various websites and etc and coming here to make double sure. thats an assumption you made. now, thank you but i will NEVER ask any marine related questions on here again. i'll do my own research, and use trial and error.



http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/what-you-might-need-start-your-41978.html
a hydrometer,refractometer or digital meter will help you to measure the SG


----------



## straydog (May 14, 2011)

I use a hydrometer to measure the salinity in my tank. It has a needle that floats up and down to give me the reading of my tank. I normaly use 2.5 cups of salt to make 5 gallons of water and test the water. It usually gives me a reading of 1.23 (but i have found that the reading can be higher or lower depending on difrent types of salt) what you try to set youre salitey at can depend on several factors, you would want it in the higher range for a reef (1.25) and the lower range for fish only (1.20). Also if there is evaporation in the tank the salinity will change say you start out with a 1.23 and it evaporates a couple of inches of water it could now be at 1.25 all you have to do is add fresh water to lower it back to were you want it at. Hope this helps answer your original post.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Good Luck. I don't know what to tell ya. You already got it all down.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

sharkettelaw said:


> for all you know i already knew how much salt goes in via research offline around various websites and etc and coming here to make double sure. thats an assumption you made. now, thank you but i will NEVER ask any marine related questions on here again. i'll do my own research, and use trial and error.


If you already did your research, you'd know the instructions for mixing your own synthetic Saltwater are on each manufactures brand. Now about your "boxfilter and aeration? What the hell are you going to do with that CRAP?
Listen junior, don't come on here spouting off at the mouth thinking you know everything, when in this case you know squat. 
You got some GREAT advise right off the bat, and you spit at the guy!! 
Don't ask if you already know everything!! You'll just look very, very bad. Take the advise given to you, AND LEARN SOMETHING FROM IT!


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

sharkettelaw said:


> in respect, i asked about the amount of salt to be used. just because i made no reference to the filters does not mean or prove that i do not know anything about marine tanks. for all you know i may already have filters, save for the protein skimmer which ive deemed unnecessary because i feel water changes are easier. now, i DO have filters that WILL be used in the tank and im purchasing an external filter which will be attached to the side of the tank which i believe is called a box filter. ive got my oxygenators, the filters will help in collecting waste. now i'll advise you to stop making assumptions you cannot prove.


As someone who also made a switch from FW to SW in recent years, protein skimmers are a very effective way to keep on top of water chemistry in addition to water changes. You may get by without a protein skimmer if you only keep SW fish, but if you decide to keep corals or inverts, I strongly encourage you to look into a protein skimmer. They are a wonderful invention.

Regarding the filtration. I too initially went with an external power filter...my first one was a HOB and my second one was a canister. They both performed just shy of adequately. I had lots of nitrates and if you're like me, you'll find that some SW fish are less tolerant of nitrates than FW fish. Notably, many SW inverts are extremely intolerant of excessive nitrates, one example is shrimp. When I was using external filters, all I had was SW fish...and they survived, but they didn't thrive as much as I expected. So I changed my filtration approach and started using live rock in combination with a protein skimmer. I also started keeping areas of my sand bed very deep...about 5-6 inches...to allow for anaerobic bacteria growth. Today I keep corals and inverts in addition to fish and my water chemistry is very healthy...very correct. I'm still learning but for the most part I'm able to manage the water in my reef with minimal water changes. I do, however, change out some of the water about once every 6 weeks...the FW girl in me just can't not do it. ) I also highly recommend the use of a UV sterilizer...they are inexpensive and since I started using one I've seen an improvement in the fishes overall vitality. You might also enjoy learning about "sumps" and "refugiums". I have a sump...nothing fancy, just a Rubbermaid tote. I started out with a small one, and then went to a huge one, but now I'm back to a small one...about 20 gallons and I keep it full of live rock, some macro algae, and of course water. I also use filter socks in the sump which really polishes the water and the socks allow me to use different medias as necessary. The water gets from the tank, to the sump, and then back into the tank via a HOB overflow box. In my opinion, a sump is a key element to proper reef maintenance. That being said, you will likely do just fine without a sump if you keep only SW fish.

I'm not sure what you mean by "oxygenator". If you mean air pumps...in my experience you won't need one...or want one. I initially used them and the bubbles spit salt all over my light. So now I use power heads and I keep one pointed towards the surface of the water and it agitates the water enough to facilitate adequate gas exchange.

Regarding your question about salt...just read the directions. I honestly can't tell you the exact salt to water ratio for certain name brands of salt. Maybe they're all the same? I dunno. I usually buy my sea water premixed and when I mix it myself, all I know is it's one scoop per gallon. With that, you may want to restart a couple of your forum relationships. Generally speaking, most people are here to help you, not insult you. Sometimes this medium of communication causes misunderstandings. I don't believe anyone meant to insult you. 

Good luck on your SW journey! Expect some bumps. SW is very different than FW, but once you get the hang of it you'll start to recognize how some of the FW and SW knowledge interchanges.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow!!!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Goby offers good advice,not real sure what flipped the switch for you,but advice and opinions are just that.Saltwater is "a little "different from fw,and so is the equipment and proper parameters.Ben offered an opion I share,and you "lost your mind" in response.Ben asked LOTS of questions about stocking,and I'm certain he didn't like all the answers he got,but he asked "why" or "how come",and then made his own decision.You can make your own decisions(it is your tank),but "jumping to assumptions" that everyone is "attacking you" and attacking back(via post and PMs you probly don't want everyone to read) is poor judgement.I hope you screw your head back on before you "sink" a bundle into a headache of questions you don't want to hear the answers to.
No body on this site responds to post to start an argument or say you don't know jack,they respond IN EFFORT TO HELP,but if you don't want help or CORRECT info,then simply don't ask.If you ask(and have the courage to try to understand)then simply ask why,or how come or even share your thoughts as to how you are thinking of going about it.Learn to except criticism(I have) and ask questions if you don't know why someone said what they did.It's considered part of the learning process in any area,There is alot to learn about SW even just keeping fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

OK ,I should know better than to continue to post(but that's not me).Almost feeling bad(no one was trying to hard time you),I went back and read several of your threads.HOLY,HOLY,I wish I had before I attempted to say anything sensable to you!You seem to REGULARY think you know it all and BLATENTLY DISREGARD any advice any one offers.WHY DO YOU ASK QUESTIONS THAT YOU CONTINUOSLY REFUSE TO HEAR THE ANSWERS TO?And how's your platy?I would strongly recommend asking ALOT more questions about saltwater and actually listening to the answers,or reconsidering the thought that "you're up for the challenge".Having a tank and various fish for 6 years doesn't necessarily mean you've been keeping fish for 6 years!You've had fish over the last 6 years.Did any of them last 1 year even?I probly should just let things go but after your PMs I just wonder,and after reading your previous threads,I REALLY WONDER!Sorry if I don't get it,but I don't get it(you)!


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm wit coral bandit I've read some of the other post from this guy y ask if ur not gonna listen. I know alot about fish keeping been breeding for yrs an have been keeping fish for yrs it dont matter how many yrs u have a aquarium it depends on how many fish u can keep alive. I still take advice some people know what they r saying an sum dont but never get all angry just cause people want to help take the advice an do what u want


----------

